# Went to my secret spot. It still holds some bunnies.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You listening .45, and Al Hansen? I went rabbit hunting this sunday and blew a rabbits leg off, with my AR-15 .223. It was awesome. Saw over 10 in one long hike and we killed 5. Look how happy fixed blade jr. was with the carnage!!! :biggrin: We should probably go again soon.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats freakin awesome dude!!!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Yes we should.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to go Thurs, or friday. I feel a cold coming on for you two! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I think I'm going to go Thurs, or friday. I feel a cold coming on for you two! :mrgreen:


I must work. :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="fixed blade":z4v1f04r]I think I'm going to go Thurs, or friday. I feel a cold coming on for you two! :mrgreen:


I must *work*. :evil:[/quote:z4v1f04r]

Work....you mean 'show up' !! :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":2pd4jcgf][quote="fixed blade":2pd4jcgf]I think I'm going to go Thurs, or friday. I feel a cold coming on for you two! :mrgreen:


I must *work*. :evil:[/quote:2pd4jcgf]

Work....you mean 'show up' !! :lol:[/quote:2pd4jcgf]
:roll:

:lol:


----------

